# pleasurway.



## 105286 (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone else own a pleasurway lexor?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: CONTACTS*



LEXOR said:


> DOES ANYONE OUT THERE ALSO OWN A PLEASURWAY LEXOR?


I've just done a search on the membership database for you (I don't think its available to non-subscribers) and the only one that comes up is yourself.

BTW using capitals all the time is considered shouting and bad manners.


----------

